# Quietest HOB filter



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

Im setting up a 20 gal in my bedroom. It will be right next to my head when i sleep, so i really do need to get a quiet filter. I have heard the AC filters are very quiet. Is this true? Also, what model would be best for a 20 gal with a baby serra.

I bought some old tanks recently and they came with a bunch of equipment. Included in the bunch was a AC200 and 400 (i think ). Im assuming this is an older model (because the tanks are so old). Are these retro models any different than the newer ones? the AC200 came in this box..

http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/prod128.htm

Thanks

KL


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well i got a penguin biowheel...i hate the spinning wheel thing...its annoying as hell when i sleep. but i took it off last night and the thing is completely silent without the biowheel on it..it also defeats the purpose...but im just using the filter to quickly cycle a tank


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

fubbotubo said:


> well i got a penguin biowheel...i hate the spinning wheel thing...its annoying as hell when i sleep. but i took it off last night and the thing is completely silent without the biowheel on it..it also defeats the purpose...but im just using the filter to quickly cycle a tank


Thats not going to help cycle your tank if the bio-wheel is off, thats where all the biological bacteria is stored, which is needed to cycle your tank...just to let ya know.


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

hmm very good question,when i started out years back, i also spent quite some time lookin for the quietest filter i could find,started out with hob's and finally ended up with my canisters now(ehiems) well worth that little extra,my first couple of tanks were in my room as well so i really stressed off this subject,now as far as an hob in my opinion and this my sound a little out of the way.....walmart brand filters well actually thier regent i think.....for some reason these cheap ass filters ran pretty quiet for me.....maybe its because they didnt have all the bells and whistles these some times priceyer models have,ac's are kick ass filter though, but if you find your self going through a bunch of different brands and dont get what your after, try out walmart







at least till you go canister....gl


----------



## hoosier101 (Oct 2, 2006)

All you need to know is that the AC filter is quiet. I have an AC50 on my ten gallon 5 ft from my head when i sleep and it's great! you'll be pleased with it. The biowheel is loud though

btw, for a 20 gal i'd get the ac70 or if moneys the issue, ac 50


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If you want a quiet filter i wouldn't get either of those filters. the biowheels are going to ALWAYS have a trickleing sound.
the AC's pump too much water to be quiet.

you might look at one of the eheim libertys instead. like most their products, they are virtually silent.

Keep in mind with any HOB you must keep the water level up or else you will have the sound of splash down.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for all of the replies.

While were on the topic of AC filters.. How are they different than any other cheap HOB filter? The one i have is essentially a pump and a box where media can be placed. I have a no name HOB that looks like exactly the same thing, without the AC name on top.

The only thing i find noisy about the AC is the motor. Is it possible some plant root is stuck in there and causing a grinding sound?

Thanks

Is there any difference between my AC200 and the ac 50 that it is now labeled as?



skubasteve! said:


> well i got a penguin biowheel...i hate the spinning wheel thing...its annoying as hell when i sleep. but i took it off last night and the thing is completely silent without the biowheel on it..it also defeats the purpose...but im just using the filter to quickly cycle a tank


Thats not going to help cycle your tank if the bio-wheel is off, thats where all the biological bacteria is stored, which is needed to cycle your tank...just to let ya know.
[/quote]


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ive owned emps penguins and by far Ac is the quitest and works the best


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Petsmarts sites aquaclear500 went from $40 to like $63, i was way suprised cuz i just looked at it like a week or two ago and it was $40. Owell petco is selling them for like $95


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Look up the Magnum H.O.T. it's a canister filter than hangs on the back of the tank. Its the best of both worlds for that small of an aquarium, tons of media capacity, hang on the back convenience, and inlet and outlet tubes are both under the water surface, meaning no sound. Might be a little more expensive though...google it!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> well i got a penguin biowheel...i hate the spinning wheel thing...its annoying as hell when i sleep. but i took it off last night and the thing is completely silent without the biowheel on it..it also defeats the purpose...but im just using the filter to quickly cycle a tank


Thats not going to help cycle your tank if the bio-wheel is off, thats where all the biological bacteria is stored, which is needed to cycle your tank...just to let ya know.
[/quote]

oh i know. i have the filter box stuffed with some extra stuff (kind of awkward) and some java moss chock a block full of bacterial goodness (from another tank). just letting it run for a while. grabbing a feeder fish tomorrow to toss in there.

or what is the hardiest fish that would most likely not be infested with parasites and diseases?lol


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

If quiet is your biggest concern, you should go with a cannister filter. You can hide them underneath the tank and they are VERY queit.

If you need a quiet air pump, nothing beats RENA.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just got 2 eheims. still havent set them up








about to soon...a bit behind schedule...

but i was talking to someone today that runs them and says he has to put his hand on the canister to make sure it's running sometimes.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

For HOBs I like AC, I have them on the tanks in my room and I never even hear them.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive always run ACs (only have the one penguin). i use sand in all my tanks. a couple of times ive been an idiot and forgot to turn off my filter when adding water, and some sand has been sucked up into the impellor on my big AC500 or whatever htey call it these days.

now it runs a lot louder and a bit rough...sometimes better than others.

my other ones are still pretty friggin quiet, but the big one is banjaxed.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

Puff said:


> ive always run ACs (only have the one penguin). i use sand in all my tanks. a couple of times ive been an idiot and forgot to turn off my filter when adding water, and some sand has been sucked up into the impellor on my big AC500 or whatever htey call it these days.
> 
> now it runs a lot louder and a bit rough...sometimes better than others.
> 
> my other ones are still pretty friggin quiet, but the big one is banjaxed.


Have you tried cleaning out the motor?

What kind of sand do you use?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah i always clean out the impellor and that stuff. its just that the one time sand really got up in there it obviously messed it up a bit. still works fine, but not as silently as it used to.

i use pool filter sand, if you need some i have a 50lbs


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

Puff said:


> yeah i always clean out the impellor and that stuff. its just that the one time sand really got up in there it obviously messed it up a bit. still works fine, but not as silently as it used to.
> 
> i use pool filter sand, if you need some i have a 50lbs


=o i will definately PM you


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

I've tried an Eheim liberty and found it incredibly quiet compared to the rest...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just fired up my eheim classic 2215 canister filter last night. thing is pretty friggin quiet. it sits in a tupperware container beside my tank, and after i shook the final air bubbles out (there was a little bit that didnt get out after a while) it ran really quiet. far more quiet than the penguin filter, even with the biowheel removed.

if the eheim was in a cabinet you wouldnt hear a thing


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

Puff said:


> i just fired up my eheim classic 2215 canister filter last night. thing is pretty friggin quiet. it sits in a tupperware container beside my tank, and after i shook the final air bubbles out (there was a little bit that didnt get out after a while) it ran really quiet. far more quiet than the penguin filter, even with the biowheel removed.
> 
> if the eheim was in a cabinet you wouldnt hear a thing


were u able to get the sand out of your ac?

If so, what did you do? I have the same problem and have tried rinsing it out but that didnt work


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i always get the sand out right when it gets sucked up. the times it happens ive cursed, then immediately unplugged the filter. then i take off the black motor, pull out the impellor and clean it with a Q-tip or something, then do the same for the inside, then rinse both out.

i think its just that its happened with my AC500 a few times so its getting rough.


----------

